# Scratches and Blemishes how to deal?



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

Hi ladies & gents...

So recently i started picking up how EASY vape mods/tanks get scuffed, scratched and paint chipped/rubbed off. 

How do you guys deal with a new or beloved mod that does self harm.

My OCD is driving me crazy so can someone share some insight with me to get over it or is it something i must just accept.

Thanx...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (14/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi ladies & gents...
> 
> So recently i started picking up how EASY vape mods/tanks get scuffed, scratched and paint chipped/rubbed off.
> 
> ...


It depends on the material of the MOD but a good set of superfine sandin pads go a long way in buffing and polishing.


Im currently looking into a compound that i can rubberize my older mods to improve their appearance but will share once I have successfully done this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

Christos said:


> It depends on the material of the MOD but a good set of superfine sandin pads go a long way in buffing and polishing.
> 
> 
> Im currently looking into a compound that i can rubberize my older mods to improve their appearance but will share once I have successfully done this.





Hi @Christos 

Thanx for the response, will be looking into some buffing materials...

When you have made a break through with your vape mod mods please let us know...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (14/9/18)

Hi @Hanre "Trol" Slier, if you upload a few pictures of the "damage" it would help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (14/9/18)

im thinking of using this but I have not gotten round to proper research and actually trying it yet.
https://m.takealot.com/#!product?id=PLID47902658

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hallucinated_ (14/9/18)

Ive got 2 hexohms, they are about 6 months old. Have not used then once haha .just to damn afraid ima drop them haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (14/9/18)

Christos said:


> It depends on the material of the MOD but a good set of superfine sandin pads go a long way in buffing and polishing.
> 
> 
> Im currently looking into a compound that i can rubberize my older mods to improve their appearance but will share once I have successfully done this.



What would work perfect is a fine coat of plasti dip, ruberised paint. The same they use to coat alloy wheels

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (14/9/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Ive got 2 hexohms, they are about 6 months old. Have not used then once haha .just to damn afraid ima drop them haha


A bit off topic here but my hexohms I use at home. I have a mouse pad on my desk that I rest all my mods on and my vapeshelf also have a mouse pad where the mods live on when not in use.

Four out and about the mods go into desce sleeves.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

Alex said:


> Hi @Hanre "Trol" Slier, if you upload a few pictures of the "damage" it would help.


Hi @Alex will upload some photos over the weekend. The worst one must be my VooPoo Drag, my Red OHM BOY Rage colour comes off slightly and the Smoant Charon has actual paint chipping off. 

I must say though that most of my scracthes are so small one can hardly see it... I despise scrarches/micro scratches and that all started with watches...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (14/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi @Alex will upload some photos over the weekend. The worst one must be my VooPoo Drag, my Red OHM BOY Rage colour comes off slightly and the Smoant Charon has actual paint chipping off.
> 
> I must say though that most of my scracthes are so small one can hardly see it... I despise scrarches/micro scratches and that all started with watches...


Yes the voopoo drag has some of the worst paint ive seen, i think it is on ppa with the smok alien 220, even with a protective sleeve, the paint still chips. But not all mods have that bad quality paint

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

Christos said:


> im thinking of using this but I have not gotten round to proper research and actually trying it yet.
> https://m.takealot.com/#!product?id=PLID47902658



Please let us know if and when you have tested so that we may know the outcome. That will be much appreciated.

LOOKS interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> What would work perfect is a fine coat of plasti dip, ruberised paint. The same they use to coat alloy wheels



Like the idea, could work well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Yes the voopoo drag has some of the worst paint ive seen, i think it is on ppa with the smok alien 220, even with a protective sleeve, the paint still chips. But not all mods have that bad quality paint



Yes the VooPoo is bad, i was shocked at how easy the paint came off after being in a sleeve.

I hope for a RUGGED mod one day that doesnt have shiny plastics/metal/screen. That will trully be rugged...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

Christos said:


> A bit off topic here but my hexohms I use at home. I have a mouse pad on my desk that I rest all my mods on and my vapeshelf also have a mouse pad where the mods live on when not in use.
> 
> Four out and about the mods go into desce sleeves.



Desce sleeves???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (14/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Desce sleeves???



Pic attached of my hexohms in desce sleeves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

Christos said:


> Pic attached of my hexohms in desce sleeves.



That looks good...  will have to look for some sleeves forsure...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/9/18)

I don't worry about scratches and things, a vape mod is a tool and part of the job is being chucked around and knocked over. Occasionally I'll bring out the sandpaper and give it a going over. 

The most durable finish in my opinion is a good powder coating.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jm10 (14/9/18)

Clear tape, finish and klaar, use a blade to cut around the edges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

Alex said:


> I don't worry about scratches and things, a vape mod is a tool and part of the job is being chucked around and knocked over. Occasionally I'll bring out the sandpaper and give it a going over.
> 
> The most durable finish in my opinion is a good powder coating.



I admire you. If i could learn that part of life i would be the happiest person alive. Have been a slave to perfection for many years. I wont wish it upon an enemy... 

When i figure out life i will be like you and enjoy things i buy and not baby them...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

jm10 said:


> View attachment 145477
> View attachment 145478
> 
> 
> ...



Did that to my Captain PD 270 and it did work. Looks good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crockett (14/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> That looks good...  will have to look for some sleeves forsure...


They're available here if you fancy one: https://crafted-coils.myshopify.com/collections/desce-sleeves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

Crockett said:


> They're available here if you fancy one: https://crafted-coils.myshopify.com/collections/desce-sleeves



Thanx @Crockett i appreciate it. Will have a look forsure...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (14/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Yes the VooPoo is bad, i was shocked at how easy the paint came off after being in a sleeve.
> 
> I hope for a RUGGED mod one day that doesnt have shiny plastics/metal/screen. That will trully be rugged...


The Geekvape Aegis legend is built like a tank. If you hold one you'll immediately feel how durable it is. It's my everyday carry because its waterproof and can take a beating well. Most of the mod is rubberised so it gets grazed rather than scratched.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> The Geekvape Aegis legend is built like a tank. If you hold one you'll immediately feel how durable it is. It's my everyday carry because its waterproof and can take a beating well. Most of the mod is rubberised so it gets grazed rather than scratched.


Agree with the Aegis, it’s my hunting/fishing/working mod. So far so good. No serious tumbles yet, but still looking good a year later with no real blemishes. The dam thing is built like a tank, and heavy enough as a self defense weapon at any stage. The one mod I will never let go of.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Agree with the Aegis, it’s my hunting/fishing/working mod. So far so good. No serious tumbles yet, but still looking good a year later with no real blemishes. The dam thing is built like a tank, and heavy enough as a self defense weapon at any stage. The one mod I will never let go of.


100% I'm thoroughly impressed with mine. It's definitely one of my best purchases of 2018.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/9/18)

Christos said:


> im thinking of using this but I have not gotten round to proper research and actually trying it yet.
> https://m.takealot.com/#!product?id=PLID47902658



Interesting - looking forward to the results of your research 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/9/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Yes the voopoo drag has some of the worst paint ive seen, i think it is on ppa with the smok alien 220, even with a protective sleeve, the paint still chips. But not all mods have that bad quality paint



The Therion 75C BF has similar problems with the paint. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (14/9/18)

you guys dont know OCD, I have a minute "what looks like a spider" living under one of my screens

it just casually walks up and down, up and down

how the hell it got in there or what it actually is, hek knows

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> The Geekvape Aegis legend is built like a tank. If you hold one you'll immediately feel how durable it is. It's my everyday carry because its waterproof and can take a beating well. Most of the mod is rubberised so it gets grazed rather than scratched.



Hi @daniel craig i have the Geek Vape Aegis 100W. The mod is built like a tank, a very luxurios tank. (Leather). The only thing i found that i didnt like was how easily the screen got scratched... i ride motorbike so my hands gather dust and dirt and that itself has scratched the screen a bit... Not major scratches but micro scratches. But still have the mod in its box perfect as can be after being used. great mod...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Agree with the Aegis, it’s my hunting/fishing/working mod. So far so good. No serious tumbles yet, but still looking good a year later with no real blemishes. The dam thing is built like a tank, and heavy enough as a self defense weapon at any stage. The one mod I will never let go of.



A weapon forsure... a fancy nuckle duster if you will ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (14/9/18)

vicTor said:


> you guys dont know OCD, I have a minute "what looks like a spider" living under one of my screens
> 
> it just casually walks up and down, up and down
> 
> how the hell it got in there or what it actually is, hek knows



Haha luckily dont have spider look alikes under my screen otherwise i would have tossed it long ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi @daniel craig i have the Geek Vape Aegis 100W. The mod is built like a tank, a very luxurios tank. (Leather). The only thing i found that i didnt like was how easily the screen got scratched... i ride motorbike so my hands gather dust and dirt and that itself has scratched the screen a bit... Not major scratches but micro scratches. But still have the mod in its box perfect as can be after being used. great mod...


I have the legend 200w. My screen is still new because that plastic sticker is still on even after submerging it in water.

I posted my thoughts on it here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/no-vape-cave-is-complete-without-this-mod.t53407/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/9/18)

jm10 said:


> View attachment 145477
> View attachment 145478
> 
> 
> ...


haha classic
cheap and cheerful

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (15/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (15/9/18)

Alex said:


> View attachment 145544



Lol @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/9/18)

vicTor said:


> you guys dont know OCD, I have a minute "what looks like a spider" living under one of my screens
> 
> it just casually walks up and down, up and down
> 
> how the hell it got in there or what it actually is, hek knows



Lol @vicTor 
We have to see a pic of this little spider

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vilaishima (15/9/18)

Christos said:


> im thinking of using this but I have not gotten round to proper research and actually trying it yet.
> https://m.takealot.com/#!product?id=PLID47902658



Plastidip would be a reasonable solution but it is not the best solution for something that gets handled all the time. It works well on cars and wheels and touching up works well as the new coat "melts" in quite well with the old coat. It is designed to be removeable so unfortunately a lack of durability goes hand in hand.

Many places the stock the aerosol versions and Rust-Oleum also makes a version that you can buy from Builders Warehouse. Plastidip used to be available from Builders but I think the SA distributors might have put a stop to it.

It was originally intended for tool handles, battery terminals, etc but since they started selling it in aerosol form a couple of years back it has become much more versatile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (15/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Plastidip would be a reasonable solution but it is not the best solution for something that gets handled all the time. It works well on cars and wheels and touching up works well as the new coat "melts" in quite well with the old coat. It is designed to be removeable so unfortunately a lack of durability goes hand in hand.
> 
> Many places the stock the aerosol versions and Rust-Oleum also makes a version that you can buy from Builders Warehouse. Plastidip used to be available from Builders but I think the SA distributors might have put a stop to it.
> 
> It was originally intended for tool handles, battery terminals, etc but since they started selling it in aerosol form a couple of years back it has become much more versatile.


Do you know what the product is called?


----------



## Vilaishima (15/9/18)

It is called Flexidip. 

Google plastidipsa and you'll find the distributors of Plastidip in Roodepoort. They have a couple of distributors around the country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (15/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> It is called Flexidip.
> 
> Google plastidipsa and you'll find the distributors of Plastidip in Roodepoort. They have a couple of distributors around the country.


Thanks. I'm hoping to pick some up on my next visit to builders warehouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (15/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> I have the legend 200w. My screen is still new because that plastic sticker is still on even after submerging it in water.
> 
> I posted my thoughts on it here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/no-vape-cave-is-complete-without-this-mod.t53407/



That is a good looking mod... a good piece filled with good info. 

Looks like i will need to get the Aegis legend...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (15/9/18)

Alex said:


> View attachment 145544



Might just be one of the best comments i have seen on this site... well done sir...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (15/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Plastidip would be a reasonable solution but it is not the best solution for something that gets handled all the time. It works well on cars and wheels and touching up works well as the new coat "melts" in quite well with the old coat. It is designed to be removeable so unfortunately a lack of durability goes hand in hand.
> 
> Many places the stock the aerosol versions and Rust-Oleum also makes a version that you can buy from Builders Warehouse. Plastidip used to be available from Builders but I think the SA distributors might have put a stop to it.
> 
> It was originally intended for tool handles, battery terminals, etc but since they started selling it in aerosol form a couple of years back it has become much more versatile.



Thanx for the info...


----------



## vicTor (15/9/18)

Silver said:


> Lol @vicTor
> We have to see a pic of this little spider



unfortunately the same mod suffers from a 510 issue so opened it last night to see what I can do, also got rid of the critter (sorry didn't take pic of him/her)

on a sadder note seems said mod is kaput 

apologies for thread hijack

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/9/18)

Sorry to hear about that @vicTor 
Sad when a mod falls down

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/9/18)

Alex said:


> View attachment 145544


Hahaha now I'm stealing that for my avatar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (15/9/18)

vicTor said:


> unfortunately the same mod suffers from a 510 issue so opened it last night to see what I can do, also got rid of the critter (sorry didn't take pic of him/her)
> 
> on a sadder note seems said mod is kaput
> 
> ...


Eish meneer, sorry to hear about the mod.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (15/9/18)

vicTor said:


> unfortunately the same mod suffers from a 510 issue so opened it last night to see what I can do, also got rid of the critter (sorry didn't take pic of him/her)
> 
> on a sadder note seems said mod is kaput
> 
> ...



Sorry about the mod, must be a sad day OR a reason to get a NEW one...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Eish meneer, sorry to hear about the mod.



it's one of my V2's, problem started with a "no atomizer" message, ok so realize 510 pin a bit low so atty not making contact, so seen the video with the "sticking button" fix so kind of know how to open it up, went ahead a few days ago and opened it up and seems the pin is not moving back up once pressure is taken off of it (i.e. when atty is unscrewed from mod).

just pushed it up with my finger closed up everything and whacked on an rta and away we go, working again.

then yesterday getting some much needed time for a pit stop once i unscrewed the atty and screwed on a clean rewicked one same error message. So the 510 pin has not sprung up since last atty was taken off.

so i thought, since this spider in the screen was driving me nuts that i would open it up again and see whats potting and at the same time evict the little spider, which i did

but i cant figure out why the 510 is not moving back up.

i think i need to open up one of my other V2's and see if i can note something ?

thanks for the concern everyone, it happens

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/9/18)

vicTor said:


> it's one of my V2's, problem started with a "no atomizer" message, ok so realize 510 pin a bit low so atty not making contact, so seen the video with the "sticking button" fix so kind of know how to open it up, went ahead a few days ago and opened it up and seems the pin is not moving back up once pressure is taken off of it (i.e. when atty is unscrewed from mod).
> 
> just pushed it up with my finger closed up everything and whacked on an rta and away we go, working again.
> 
> ...


Dam, not something I have had happen to me before. Could it be that over time some juice collected in there and has gotten sticky maybe causing the problem? Or has the little spring suffered some mishap? Hope you can figure it out bud, otherwise there is someone on the site that does fixes, maybe he can replace the 510 for you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (15/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Sorry about the mod, must be a sad day OR a reason to get a NEW one...



...of course, that is why i have the mod in pieces on the table, explaining to my wife (the SHE E.O) what is happening, and "how bad it is" and "it is kaput" and "I know a good price of another one" and and and.... 

I am really sorry for derailing your thread @Hanre "Trol" Slier please don't slay me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (15/9/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Dam, not something I have had happen to me before. Could it be that over time some juice collected in there and has gotten sticky maybe causing the problem? Or has the little spring suffered some mishap? Hope you can figure it out bud, otherwise there is someone on the site that does fixes, maybe he can replace the 510 for you?



pm sent


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (16/9/18)

vicTor said:


> ...of course, that is why i have the mod in pieces on the table, explaining to my wife (the SHE E.O) what is happening, and "how bad it is" and "it is kaput" and "I know a good price of another one" and and and....
> 
> I am really sorry for derailing your thread @Hanre "Trol" Slier please don't slay me



Hahaha well said. good luck for a new buy.

Hahaha no worries always something to learn in all posts... thanx for sharing info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hahaha well said. good luck for a new buy.
> 
> Hahaha no worries always something to learn in all posts... thanx for sharing info.



@Hanre "Trol" Slier , I was thinking
A way to get you to not stress so much over scratches and blemishes is as follows:

Buy yourself a relatively inexpensive mod that you allocate to being your "scratched" mod. Don't molly coddle it. Just use it naturally and let it get a few bumps and scratches here and there. Say to yourself this is your special mod for that purpose. You might find that mod liberates you somewhat.

Despite that, I do understand that scratches or damage on prized items can drive a person crazy. Happens to me too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (16/9/18)

Silver said:


> @Hanre "Trol" Slier , I was thinking
> A way to get you to not stress so much over scratches and blemishes is as follows:
> 
> Buy yourself a relatively inexpensive mod that you allocate to being your "scratched" mod. Don't molly coddle it. Just use it naturally and let it get a few bumps and scratches here and there. Say to yourself this is your special mod for that purpose. You might find that mod liberates you somewhat.
> ...



Hi @Silver thanx for the great idea. Never thought about that before. Think that is the best idea by far. Think cheap and maybe plastic. Now time to start looking for a mod for the job...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi @Silver thanx for the great idea. Never thought about that before. Think that is the best idea by far. Think cheap and maybe plastic. Now time to start looking for a mod for the job...



Marvellous!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wmrigney (17/9/18)

I have the Aegis Legend as well exactly because of my OCD. I had the Revenger X and couldnt handle how quickly it would scratch and get fingerprints so I gave it to the wife and got the Legend. Its been on a few installations with me and Ive dropped it already.Still looks the same as the day I bought it. The screen can pickup fingerprints and dirt as well but I love that I can wash it under a tap which Ive done more than once.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (17/9/18)

wmrigney said:


> I have the Aegis Legend as well exactly because of my OCD. I had the Revenger X and couldnt handle how quickly it would scratch and get fingerprints so I gave it to the wife and got the Legend. Its been on a few installations with me and Ive dropped it already.Still looks the same as the day I bought it. The screen can pickup fingerprints and dirt as well but I love that I can wash it under a tap which Ive done more than once.



Seems to me that i will have to get an Aegis Legend, have only heard good things about it and it looks good to. 

Thanx for twisting my arm the final bit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wmrigney (17/9/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Seems to me that i will have to get an Aegis Legend, have only heard good things about it and it looks good to.
> 
> Thanx for twisting my arm the final bit...


It's a good mod. The only issue is temp control doesn't work. Other than that I haven't had any issues. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (18/9/18)

wmrigney said:


> It's a good mod. The only issue is temp control doesn't work. Other than that I haven't had any issues.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk



I will use power mode on the mod so that wont be a problem...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (10/11/18)

Bought some spray from builders.

Sprayed a mod last night at 10pm and wasn't happy with the clumping. 
Peels off easily. Maybe easier than the vaporshark finish 

Will hang up some time in near future and try again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/11/18)

Christos said:


> Bought some spray from builders.
> 
> Sprayed a mod last night at 10pm and wasn't happy with the clumping.
> Peels off easily. Maybe easier than the vaporshark finish
> ...


So apparently 1921 wasn't a good year

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (10/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> So apparently 1921 wasn't a good year


No it was more a case of me being lazy and not painting in the correct manner.
The finish with 2 coats was superb, laying it on newspaper was not the best idea I had last night.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/11/18)

If you want to paint a device(metal), you can also try Hammerite. It has a rough type texture, but you can now also get smooth Hammerite. It dry in an hour or two, but actually takes about two week to properly harden, but its a very hard/strong paint.
This is what the normal finish look like, the smooth is normal like any other enamel

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/11/18)

Well the Vaping bogan thought that the best thing about the Moonbox is the two removable tins. He said it will look great when it gets scratched and dented over time and look like old oil cans.
So I cant wait till mine get some character

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (5/12/18)

Looking good on try #2.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (5/12/18)

Coat #3....

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (6/12/18)

Christos said:


> A bit off topic here but my hexohms I use at home. I have a mouse pad on my desk that I rest all my mods on and my vapeshelf also have a mouse pad where the mods live on when not in use.
> 
> Four out and about the mods go into desce sleeves.


I don't blame you as I've always thought Hexohms are great looking mods,simple and elegant.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (6/12/18)

I posted this a year ago:

I came across this on FB. The guy said that he applied candy colours (a transparent car paint so you can see the design underneath) and automotive clear coat to the mod which he built.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (6/12/18)

Came out beautifully.
Just need to reassemble at some point.
As for the robustness, I will update with time.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (8/12/18)

Only issue is I doubt thus finish will be long lasting.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/12/18)

Christos said:


> Only issue is I doubt thus finish will be long lasting.
> View attachment 153319
> View attachment 153320
> View attachment 153321


The answer to the robustness of the finish is written on the can
REMOVABLE rubber coating

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/12/18)

Christos said:


> Only issue is I doubt thus finish will be long lasting.
> View attachment 153319
> View attachment 153320
> View attachment 153321


Still looks damn nice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/12/18)

I heard that engine block spray paint is a really hard wearing paint for obvious reasons. Only prob is that you only get about 5 colours. Dont know if this will work on plastic though


----------



## Christos (8/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I heard that engine block spray paint is a really hard wearing paint for obvious reasons. Only prob is that you only get about 5 colours. Dont know if this will work on plastic though


Will look into this. The body is metal.


----------



## vicTor (8/12/18)

Christos said:


> Only issue is I doubt thus finish will be long lasting.
> View attachment 153319
> View attachment 153320
> View attachment 153321



looks good, was this hammerite you used ?


----------



## Vilaishima (8/12/18)

The rubber coatings touch up well. If you get a nick you can apply a little sprayed from the can with a brush or earbud - it melts into the old coats.

Hammerite is great paint and very durable. The only problem is it tends to chip. So it won't wear off easily but if it knocks against a sharp edge it is likely to chip. Limited colour choices choices but you do get smooth, hammered and forged finishes.

Rust-Oleum paint remain my favourite choice in terms of finish, coverage and durability. I rebuilt the winch on my Jeep a couple of years ago. Attached is an example of what can be achieved with correct preparation and application with Rust-Oleum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (8/12/18)

vicTor said:


> looks good, was this hammerite you used ?


Nope flexi dip. Plastic rubberized finish.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

Vilaishima said:


> The rubber coatings touch up well. If you get a nick you can apply a little sprayed from the can with a brush or earbud - it melts into the old coats.
> 
> Hammerite is great paint and very durable. The only problem is it tends to chip. So it won't wear off easily but if it knocks against a sharp edge it is likely to chip. Limited colour choices choices but you do get smooth, hammered and forged finishes.
> 
> ...



That looks cool @Vilaishima !


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

@Christos - your finished mod looks awesome
Wishing you well to use it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (8/12/18)

Silver said:


> @Christos - your finished mod looks awesome
> Wishing you well to use it!


Thank you. 
My wife has been moaning she needs another mod and I have offered her my wapari mini but she declined because she says I moan excessively when she isn't looking after the device.
The vaporshark was for her but the finish peeled easily and it has been sitting idle for a while.
I have been looking for a small single 18650 mod for her but nothing has caught my attention or hers for that matter since August.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

